# Red Tail Shark



## Downpour (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a 55gal tank with:
Red Tail Shark x1
Tinfoil barb x1
Pleco x2
Algae eater x 2

I am having a problem with my Red Tail Shark chasing around the Tinfoil barb. It also appears he is harming the Tinfoil as there are small whiteish spots all over it after this most recent attack. Also one of it's eyes seems to have a white film over it. Is there anything I can do to control the shark other than separating him from the rest of the fish?


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

This sounds somewhat like Ick, but I'm not positive.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

The spots might be from the red tail shark biting him?


----------



## Downpour (Aug 1, 2012)

@Pearl2011 that's what I was thinking so I put the shark in his own tank for now. But the film over the eye is confusing me.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

It's definitely the result of attacks, not ick. The eye looks like its progressed to popeye - the fish definitely needs to be removed from that tank. I would take this as an opportunity to get rid of the tinfoil barb, since you don't have a tank large enough to keep them.


----------



## AndrewM21 (Mar 4, 2012)

Downpour said:


> @Pearl2011 that's what I was thinking so I put the shark in his own tank for now. But the film over the eye is confusing me.


As jaysee said, I would get rid of the tinfoil since they get extremely large and you can not accommodate their size in that tank. I would also take the time to find suitable tank mates for your red-tail shark or get rid of him as well.

Red-tail sharks can be extremely aggressive towards other fish and their own species and it's not very uncommon to lose multiple fish to these sharks. 

I would take some time out and read the profile on this fish before you go any further with stocking that tank.

Red Tailed Shark (Epalzeorhynchos bicolor ) Profile


----------



## Downpour (Aug 1, 2012)

What is the most humane way to get rid of a fish?


----------



## AndrewM21 (Mar 4, 2012)

Downpour said:


> What is the most humane way to get rid of a fish?


Give them back to the fish store.


----------



## Downpour (Aug 1, 2012)

AndrewM21 said:


> Give them back to the fish store.


He is sick and injured and now is missing an eye. What is the most humane way to end his life without pain?


----------



## AndrewM21 (Mar 4, 2012)

Downpour said:


> He is sick and injured and now is missing an eye. What is the most humane way to end his life without pain?


If this is what you wish to do then you can read this.

Euthanasia Techniques - UltimateBettas


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree the barb has been the victim of relentless attacks. But it might have come from more than one of the other fish.

The Red Tailed Shark can behave like this, as i have frequently tried to get others to recognize. But so can the Chinese Algae Eater (the white fish in the photos). Either of them have a habit of taking a dislike to upper fish. To be safe, I wold re-home both the shark and the algae eater. Then consider appropriate fish to stock your tank. Our profiles give compatibility issues for each species.

Byron.


----------

